

Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer has met with Hulu execs about a potential acquisition - reaclmbs
http://allthingsd.com/20130507/yahoos-mayer-has-met-with-hulu-execs-in-a-preliminary-look-see-at-premium-video-unit/

======
yoster
Tried Hulu+ several times whenever they have free promotions. Did not like it
honestly.

